# When its Rustic....



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

They probably come out better than my first hand cut ones.:laughing:



















.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Kenbo...Got one of those in your shop?


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

Okay, call me crazy, but why doesn't anybody sell something similar with a finer cut and thinner kerf, as a hybrid between the table saw and the band saw? The blade is well supported, like a table saw, but all the cutting force is directed downward, like a band saw. It strikes me as the best of both worlds when it comes to straight rips and crosscuts; stable _and_ safe.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't even bring myself to watch this video...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Grunkle Stan said:


> I can't even bring myself to watch this video...


Don't worry. I think they edited out where he cuts off all his fingers.




















.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Has to be Canadian! :laughing: Someone should tell him about sacrificial boards to reduce tearout. Is there a video for cutting the pins?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> Don't worry. I think they edited out where he cuts off all his fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All he needs is a pair of chain mail gloves with a Kevlar lining and a cinch strap at the wrist that acts as a tourniquet.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 3, 2012)

Grunkle Stan said:


> I can't even bring myself to watch this video...


My condition is the same.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> All he needs is a pair of chain mail gloves with a Kevlar lining and a cinch strap at the wrist that acts as a tourniquet.


No, no. Gloves can get caught in the saw. We're crazy up here, but we're not stupid, eh?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Laughing!

You're right. No way to safely operate that rig.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

SebringDon said:


> Okay, call me crazy, but why doesn't anybody sell something similar with a finer cut and thinner kerf, as a hybrid between the table saw and the band saw? The blade is well supported, like a table saw,* but all the cutting force is directed downward, like a band saw*. It strikes me as the best of both worlds when it comes to straight rips and crosscuts; stable _and_ safe.


Not all of the cutting force is downward. The chain at back side of the bar is pushing upward. It's one thing to be holding the chainsaw as the back side contacts the wood. But I imagine it's different when a board you're holding onto exits a chainsaw.


----------

